# Probleme beim Rendern (adobe premiere 2.0)



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Filmfreunde!
Ich habe leider ein mittelschweres Problem beim rendern meines Videos:

Ich hab das Programm Adobe Premiere pro 2.0, was eigentlich ganz super t. Jetzt wollte ich bei verschiedenen Video-Sites, wie youtube etc. ein Video einfügen. Das Rendern macht mir leider Probleme. Das Video wurde mit meiner Fotocam (Panasonic DMC-FX01) gemacht, was sehr große Dateien ergibt. 
Leider bin ich ein richtiger , was Codecs und Videos betrifft und weiß daher garnicht, mit was ich die beste Qualität bei relativ niederiger Videogröße hinbekomme. Das Video hat mit den verschiedenen Codecs von 5Mb bis zu 81Mb, bei knapp 3min Spieldauer, wobei das Bild bei Quicktime sehr pixelig ist und bei WindowsMedia-Codec sehr verschwommen aussieht...
Ich hab´s schon 20 Mal mit verschiedenen Einstellungen und Bitrate versucht, aber kein gescheites Ergebnis bekommen... 
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

1. Willkommen bei tutorials.de
2. Wie man in Deinem Text sieht, sind hier Abkürzungen wie *f*unzt oder *n*oob nicht erwünscht ( sie werden automatisch gelöscht )
3. Schau bitte mal in die Video Faq
4. render es bestmöglich in AVI aus Premiere raus, dann nimm ein Tool wie Virtualdub und rechne es in ein Divx-kodiertes AVI um, das sollte helfen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

Ok... tut mir leid.
Ähm, du musst leider etwas konkreter werden. Ich hab keine Add-ons für das System, daher zeige ich mal die Möglickeiten auf, die ich hab:
Format:
 -Macromedia (FLV)
-Real Media
-Quicktime
-Windows Media

Ein Codec, wie AVI kann ich garnicht finden. Kann man das Video nicht auch so gut hinbekommen, z.B. mit Windows Media oder sollte ich so ein Add-On downloaden, wenn ja wo?


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

Bitte benutze nicht den Premiere-internen Media Encoder, sondern exportiere als Film. Dort wählst Du am Besten AVI unkomprimiert ( kein/ohne ). Danach hast Du erstmal eine sehr große Datei, aber die wirst Du dann mit VirtualDub auf ein sauberes Maß und in ein anderes Format umrechnen, wie gesagt in VirtualDub.

mfg chmee


----------



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

Ok ich probier´s mal.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

1. Ich hab beim Abspielen der 26Gb Datei zwar Sound, aber kein Bild!
2. Virtual Dub öffnet die Datei nicht, da es sich um eine Windows Media Datei handelt.
 Ich krieg die Krätze!

Da steht, dass Direct Show Codecs nicht verwendet werden können!
Was soll ich tun? Ich bin am verzweifeln!


----------



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen?


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

Naja, jetzt also von Dir n paar mehr Infos!

Welche Auflösung und welches Format haben die Ausgangsdateien und welche A und F soll die Zieldatei haben ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

Auflösung: 640x480 bei widescreen und 16:9. Was bedeutet denn A und F?
Frequenz? 29,97Bps


----------



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

Ey das f+++ mich ab! Ich sitze hier schon den ganzen Tag und komme nicht voran!


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

So, mal Butter bei die Fische, Patzekal !

1. Niemand ist verpflichtet, Dir zu helfen, also wähle einen gemäßigten Ton ! Glaubst Du, ich habe Lust Dir zu helfen, wenn ich weiß, dass der Dank kaum mehr als 5 ASCII Symbole sein werden ?

2. A und F sind die Abkürzungen für Auflösung und Format, das hätte Dir aufgehen können, wenn Du verstanden hättest, dass ich wissen will, von wo nach wo Du mit Deiner Datei möchtest.

3. Widescreen und 16:9 sind im Grunde genommen das Gleiche. 

4. Woher kommen diese Dateien, dass sie so krumme Werte haben ? Digicam ?

5. Hast Du in den Exporteinstellungen auch *unkomprimiert AVI* als Kompression gewählt ? Kein WindowsMedia, kein Media Encoder, gar nix, nur den Export/Film benutzen ! 
1 - Settings
2 - uncompressed AVI



mfg chmee


----------



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

Nein! So hab ich das nicht gemeint. Nur seit gestern lese ich mich durch´s halbe Internet auf der Suche nach ein bisschen Grundwissen und schaue die Tutorials. Dazu hab ich bestimmt schon 30 Mal in allen möglichen Formen exportiert und nie hat was richtig gut funktioniert. Heute ist mir 4 Mal beim Rendern der Pc abgestürzt, bei 5 Foren hab ich mich angemeldet und es dauert immer Stunden, bis man eine Antwort bekommt. War also nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern auf meine Situation.

A und F hab ich dir ja genannt. Das Video sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr als 40MB am Ende haben, damit ich es auch gut hochladen kann. 
Übrigens heißt der DATEITYP, mit dem es vorhin nicht funktionierte, Unkomprimierter Microsoft AVI. Dann gibt´s noch Quicktime, Microsoft AVI und DV AVI. Als Kompressor seh ich hier nur uncompressed UYVY, beim Dateityp Microsoft AVI.

Ich kann´s gern nochma mit dem Unkomprimierten Microsoft AVI versuchen, aber diese 26GB Datei konnte ich nicht in VirtualDub öffnen, aufgrund dieses Direct Show Codecs...


----------



## Patzekal (22. Dezember 2008)

Also hab das ganze in Microsoft AVI gerendert und in VirtualDub eingefügt. Ich schätze, dass ich dort auf "Save as AVI" gehen muss?


----------



## chmee (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber bitte nicht vergessen, Codecs zuzuweisen. VirtualDub komprimiert nicht automatisch, sondern man muss alles händisch einstellen, aber das ist auch der große Vorteil dieses Tools. Man hat die volle Kontrolle.

1. Video öffnen
2. Unter Video -> Compression auswählen
3. Dort Divx Codec auswählen
4. Bei Deiner Größe ( 640x480@29,97fps ) eine Bitrate von etwa 1000kbit einstellen.

Optionen:

5. Nicht vergessen den Ton auch zu komprimieren 
6. Audio -> Full ProcessingMode auswählen
7. Compression->mp3 zB 128kbit Stereo 44,1 oder 48KHz auswählen
8. Wenn hohe mp3-Bitraten nicht auswählbar sind -> Hier lesen

9. Wenn das Video noch beschnitten oder skaliert werden muss -> Video->Filters
10. Wenn kleiner Skalieren -> Resize auswählen
11. Wenn beschneiden -> Null Transform auswählen, dann wird der Cropping Knopf anwählbar
12. Wenn Halbbilder in Vollbilder umgewandelt werden müssen -> Deinterlace benutzen

13. Wenn alles eingestellt ist, File-> Save as AVI auswählen.

mfg chmee


----------

